# R.I.P. Ravenwood Medalions Royalty



## Matt73 (Jun 11, 2010)

At 9:35am the vets, Kevin, and I made the decision to euthanize my beloved Royal. His heart rate was up to 90 bpm this morning and still had explosive diarrhea (along with a lot of other issues). Thank you all so much for your warm wishes for him and I. I will miss that little face of his always...Safe travels, Royal.


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Jun 11, 2010)

Matt I am so very sorry for your loss


----------



## susanne (Jun 11, 2010)

Matt and Kevin, I am so sorry.


----------



## Watcheye (Jun 11, 2010)

Oh my heart just sank when I read this. Im so so sorry.


----------



## Vertical Limit (Jun 11, 2010)

I'm so sorry guys! What a loss. He was such a beautiful boy! No doubt you did the right thing.

Hugs,

Carol


----------



## White Socks Miniature (Jun 11, 2010)

Im so sorry to hear about your boy! I was really hoping for a different outcome, its so hard to lose one of these little creatures!


----------



## Charley (Jun 11, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Jun 11, 2010)

Oh Matt and Kevin I'm sooo sorry!



(((HUGS)))


----------



## SampleMM (Jun 11, 2010)

Oh no, I am so sorry for your loss.



My heart goes out to you and Kevin.


----------



## lilnickers (Jun 11, 2010)

So sorry about your Royal. He was certainly very blessed to have you and you did all you could to help him. He knows this. R.I.P. Royal.


----------



## Shortpig (Jun 11, 2010)

Matt I am so sorry to hear this. My thoughts and prayers are with you and Kevin. Royal will be standing so proud at the Rainbow bridge waiting for the day he sees you again.

Marie


----------



## Genie (Jun 11, 2010)

We offer our deepest sympathy. Such a hard decision.

Gene and Jim


----------



## wpsellwood (Jun 11, 2010)

Im so sorry


----------



## Jill (Jun 11, 2010)

Oh, Matt, I am so very sorry. Your news has my eyes leaking, and I am sure many others feel the same. You are such a good daddy to your animals and I know you love them all so much. Please know many hearts and thoughts go out to you right now and I am just so very sorry


----------



## AshleyNicole (Jun 11, 2010)

oh no!! I am so sorry for your loss.....I know from your posts that he really loved you and you guys showed him how much you loved him by letting him go.....I know it has to be hard but you did the right thing....so sorry things turned out this way



He was very lucky to have two such caring "parents".... I'm sure he knows how much you guys tried to help him and how much you love him.


----------



## little lady (Jun 11, 2010)

My heart goes out to you!


----------



## targetsmom (Jun 11, 2010)

I am SO sorry!! What a tragic loss. My heart goes out to all who loved him.


----------



## Hosscrazy (Jun 11, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss, Matt...





Liz R.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Jun 11, 2010)

Matt, I don't need to tell you how horrible I feel about this and how sorry I am for you and Kevin. It's such a shame and seems se senseless to lose such a beautiful and sweet friend. Hugs to you and hope you can find some comfort in the wonderful memories you have of your boy.


----------



## Manyspots (Jun 11, 2010)

So very sorry to hear, remember the good times and he had all the love and care many little horses don't get to experience. Really sad today for you all. Lavonne


----------



## Zipper (Jun 11, 2010)

I am so sorry Matt for your loss and what a hard decision to have to make. Thinking of you guys.


----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures (Jun 11, 2010)

I'm so sorry Matt, you did all that you could.


----------



## anoki (Jun 11, 2010)

I'm sooo sorry to read this........you guys are in my thoughts

((((hugs))))

~kathryn


----------



## Charlotte (Jun 11, 2010)

Oh no. I am so very, very sorry.

My heart goes out to you. Please just know that Royal is running free across that great green pasture now. Happy and safe.

Hugs,

Charlotte


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Jun 11, 2010)

I am so sorry, from the bottom of my heart. You have to tell yourself that these two last, bad days were preceded by hundreds of good ones. He left the world a very loved little horse, and that's the best any of us can do for our animals.


----------



## PaintNminis (Jun 11, 2010)

I'm so Sorry


----------



## wrs (Jun 11, 2010)

I'm so sorry to read about Royal. My heart goes out to you & Kevin.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Jun 11, 2010)

I'm sorry. Not much else to say. I know how you feel (as I'm sure do most who have loved an animal and lost it)and all I can offer is that in time it will hurt less. Be extra kind to each other for a while, you need some TLC during this sad time.


----------



## Carolyn R (Jun 11, 2010)

I don't think there is anything I can say beyond how deeply sorry I am to hear this news. Anyone that has been on here for any length of time knows how much he was loved and cared for, such a hard decision that you had to make......

(((((HUGS)))))))


----------



## Connie P (Jun 11, 2010)

So very sorry for your loss.


----------



## gimp (Jun 11, 2010)

This is just so darn sad...





I jingled as hard as I could, Matt, and was so hoping for a good outcome. Godspeed Royal





Take care of each other on this very sad day, guys.


----------



## Miniv (Jun 11, 2010)

My heart is going out to you and Kevin.....


----------



## chandab (Jun 11, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Words totally escape me.


----------



## Barbie (Jun 11, 2010)

I'm so sorry!!!! ((((HUGS))))

Barbie


----------



## wantminimore (Jun 11, 2010)

I'm so sorry to read this sad news, my thoughts are with you and Kevin.


----------



## Relic (Jun 11, 2010)

Very sorry to read this it's heart breaking for sure..


----------



## bluerogue (Jun 11, 2010)

I am so sorry you lost Royal. He was a beautiful horse. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## mizbeth (Jun 11, 2010)

I am so sorry....this is such sad news!

Hugs to you in your time of sorrow!


----------



## Tab (Jun 11, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss!


----------



## candycar (Jun 11, 2010)

Oh Dear Matt, I'm so sorry



I have been following your thread, but not posting my heart felt well wishes. I was hoping for the best. So sad to hear it didn't rutn out. (((HUGS)))


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 11, 2010)

Oh I am so very sorry to hear the sad news. Words are never enough at times like this, so I'll just send you hugs and my heartfelt sympathy.

Anna


----------



## Allure Ranch (Jun 11, 2010)

_I'm so terribly sorry to hear that "Royal" has lost this battle. I understand how difficult this must be for you both to have lost one of your beloved family members. So please know that you have my deepest sympathy. _


----------



## Tammie (Jun 11, 2010)

My deepest sympathies to you and Kevin...You will be in my thoughts and prayers.

God Speed Royal...


----------



## shannonw (Jun 11, 2010)

My heart breaks for you all! So very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Sterling (Jun 11, 2010)

I am so very sorry to hear that you lost your beloved Royal.


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jun 11, 2010)

Oh Matt, Im so sorry to hear that Royal lost his battle. You can rest knowing that Royal is no longer in any pain and is in great company. You and Kevin can remember all the wonderful times spent with him and Royal knows just how much he was loved by you both. Many hugs to you both.

God Speed Ravenwood Medalions Royalty


----------



## wingnut (Jun 11, 2010)

What a terrible loss....I am so sorry


----------



## frosthillfarm (Jun 11, 2010)

Rest in peace, Royal.

 

So sorry for your loss, Matt. Sending healing thoughts for your heart.


----------



## anita (Jun 11, 2010)

So sorry to read this. My heart goes out to you and Kevin


----------



## Matt73 (Jun 11, 2010)

Thanks, again, everyone. Your kind words give me strength. They are doing a post mortem on Royal and we'll have some answers soon...


----------



## Watcheye (Jun 11, 2010)

Im just sick about this.



Sorry again.


----------



## Becky (Jun 11, 2010)

I am so, so sorry to hear this, Matt. It's not the outcome I was praying for. Hugs to you and Kevin. Run free, Royal!


----------



## bannerminis (Jun 11, 2010)

So sorry to hear about your little boy


----------



## Jill (Jun 11, 2010)

Matt, I'm glad they are doing a post mortem. It really does help the healing process when you can get some answers. You've been on my mind so much and it's so easy to imagine being in your shoes and how much it hurts. I know when I've been through really bad things, it's helped a lot to have the people of LB's support and understanding. You have that in big numbers.


----------



## REO (Jun 11, 2010)

Oh no!





I'm so very sorry you lost your beloved boy! I know what that feels like and I'm sorry you're going through it now. I know he was your special one.

{{{{{Hugs}}}}} to you Matt, Kevin and to Mona too.

This is just like how I lost my Spuds and though it's been 6 years, it brings it back fresh. I'm shedding tears for my boy and for Royal too.


----------



## horsehug (Jun 11, 2010)

After reading his updates the last few days I was also hoping for a different outcome. I am so sorry, Matt.





Susan O.


----------



## jegray21 (Jun 11, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss : (


----------



## minie812 (Jun 11, 2010)

I am so very sorry for your loss of your beautiful boy. Sometimes we are given a gift for just a short time and the most wonderful act of LOVE is to return it and be thankful for having it be a part of your life if only for a short time. Prayers to you


----------



## Mona (Jun 11, 2010)

Matt, you already know how I feel, but my deepest sympathy to you and Kevin both. You guys and the vet did all you could to try to help Royal through this. You can rest easy knowing you did all you possibly could for him, and sadly, sometimes our best is just not good enough, as other "larger" plans are made without our knowing when or why.

*HUGE HUGS* Matt, I know how badly you could use them.


----------



## Aristocratic Minis (Jun 11, 2010)

Godspeed, Royal.

So sorry for your loss. Words cannot express our sadness with a loss of a loved animal.


----------



## barnbum (Jun 11, 2010)

Rats.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jun 11, 2010)

I'm so sorry to read this

(((((HUGS))))) to you both

Sooo very sorry


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Jun 11, 2010)

Kevin and Matt,, So terribly sorry for your loss. Everyone knows how much you love your babies.


----------



## Tami (Jun 11, 2010)

Oh no, as soon as I read the title of this post.. I broke into tears as I know how much he meant to you. I am so so, sorry.....


----------



## 3EagleFarm (Jun 11, 2010)

Oh no! I am so very sorry!


----------



## topnotchminis (Jun 11, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## dgrminis (Jun 11, 2010)

I am so sorry about Royal!


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jun 11, 2010)

Matt and Kevin, I'm so terribly sorry. Not fair as you guys are such awesome animal owners. I know there's nothing I can say that will make you feel better. This just sux.


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Jun 11, 2010)

Matt and Kevin I am so sorry for your loss. I hope you can find peace in that Royal is free. I will be thinking of you.


----------



## albahurst (Jun 11, 2010)

So, so sorry to hear this news.

Thinking of you~


----------



## Sue_C. (Jun 11, 2010)

So terribly sorry.


----------



## Getitia (Jun 12, 2010)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## sedeh (Jun 12, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss.



I was praying for his recovery. {{{{{*HUGS*}}}}}


----------



## Sheri Hill (Jun 12, 2010)

Big hugs Matt! I am soo sorry for you loss.

Sheri Hill


----------



## ShaunaL (Jun 12, 2010)

Oh no, I am so very sorry to read this



Matt and Kevin my thoughts are with you during this difficult time. Be at peace Royal....


----------



## dvk (Jun 12, 2010)

Matt & Kevin , I'm so sorry that you've lost your loved boy !! The pain will subside in time , memories will linger and give comfort and peace . Take Care and try not to make this your Summer of gloom !


----------



## twister (Jun 12, 2010)

Matt & Kevin, I am so sorry that you lost Royal, I know that you did everything possible to save him. <BIG HUGS> to both of you.

Yvonne


----------



## ~Amanda~ (Jun 12, 2010)

I'm so very sorry for the loss.


----------



## Matt73 (Jun 12, 2010)

Thanks...


----------



## Miniequine (Jun 12, 2010)

I am so sorry. I know how hard this must be.

I think he is up there galloping around with my two fillies....





~Sandy


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Jun 12, 2010)

Sorry for your loss Matt.


----------



## Marty (Jun 12, 2010)

I'm so sorry fellas. I know what you are going through and its just so sad and I hate you are hurting like this. I'm sending you guys a big cyber hug.


----------



## ontherisefarm (Jun 13, 2010)

I am so very sorry Matt !!!! You did all you could and I am sure he knew how much you loved him !!!


----------



## Gena (Jun 13, 2010)

So sorry to hear of your loss!


----------



## maplegum (Jun 13, 2010)

Thinking of you during this difficult time.

xox Leonie xox


----------



## Ferrah (Jun 13, 2010)

So sorry for you loss



Thinking of you.

xoxoxo

Leah


----------



## LindaL (Jun 13, 2010)

Oh no Matt! I am so sorry for your loss! {{{{HUGS}}}}


----------



## SHANA (Jun 14, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss. I know exactly what you are going through as I lost my beloved stallion Cody when he was only 4, my vet and I did all we could but lost him a week after he became sick. I know no one will ever replace Royal but as the years go by the pain of his loss is lessened. "Think of him as living in the hearts of those he touched, for nothing loved is ever lost and he was loved so much."


----------



## midnight star stables (Jun 14, 2010)

Very sorry about your loss Matt!



Hugs


----------



## Gini (Jun 14, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss of Royal.....



You guys did all you could for him, but it was just time for him to rest.


----------



## Magic (Jun 14, 2010)

Oh no.



I'm so very sorry, I know how much you loved Royal and can only imagine what you are going through. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Doobie (Jun 14, 2010)

So sorry for your loss Matt & Kevin.

I know just by seeing your posts here and never meeting in person you truly love your four legged children and how much it must of pained you both to say good bye.


----------

